# Breisch Associated Casting Kit



## DJoksch (Mar 12, 2021)

Just found a complete casting set with the drawings from the 70’s.  These we’re sitting in the rafters of the shop.


----------



## rodue (Mar 20, 2021)

nice fine, it looks like it has the crankshaft casting that wasn't suppled in my kit. I purchased mine in the 80s


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 20, 2021)

I’m trying to deciding where to start.  This will be a fun project.  Did you finish yours?


----------



## rklopp (Mar 21, 2021)

When I built mine, I started with the base. I marked it out to have the cuts land the various features centered on the bosses and so on. The most important was getting the crank centerline centered on the bearing bosses. Once that was all lined out, I fixtured it up, milled the bottom flat, put in the screws holes, plus a couple of precision dowel holes that I could then use to repeatedly and precisely put the casting on an off  big angle plate dedicated to machining the engine. I needed to be able to do this because I was using school and employer shop equipment, so could not leave any setups past lunch hour. Building the engine this way took years, but it turned out nicely and is a great runner.


----------



## rodue (Mar 21, 2021)

I couldn't tell by your picture witch size you have he made 2 sizes


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 21, 2021)

I did not know there were two sizes.  This one has 6-1/2” flywheels and the water hopper bolts to the head.  Your mag ignition is impressive.  Does it work like a Wico?


----------



## rklopp (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't think there were two sizes of Breisch Hired Man. Paul offered the Hired Man and the Lil Brother. Perhaps you are thinking of the latter. I recall that the Hired Man was offered as water- and air-cooled versions, and spark or hit'n'miss in each. I have one of his sales brochures from the early 80s around someplace.


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 21, 2021)

This is the description on the drawings.  I put the brochure somewhere safe and will post it once I find it.


----------



## rodue (Mar 21, 2021)

the mag works it using peso from a charcoal lighter you have to change the cam and a way to stop it doing the coasting  other wise the peso doesn't last, I made it look like a Wico.


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 21, 2021)

I will definitely consider this.  Makes it nice and self contained.


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 30, 2021)

Found the brochure for the Associated.  Starting the crank and base.  Have a bar of Babbitt for the bearings.


----------



## rklopp (Mar 30, 2021)

I made my Hired Man with modern tech ignition:  a Howell solid state buzz coil circuit and Hall effect triggers for timing and holding fire when the engine is coasting.


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 30, 2021)

Hall effect is an interesting solution.  I’m currently deciding on a cutting tool for the timing gears and thinking about ignition at the same time.  I had a large horizontal mill available when I made the rack for my vintage vertical mill which is just big enough.


----------



## ajoeiam (Mar 31, 2021)

DJoksch said:


> Found the brochure for the Associated.  Starting the crank and base.  Have a bar of Babbitt for the bearings.



Hmmm - - - - its not clear from your description - - - how are you planning on using the babbitt?


----------



## DJoksch (Mar 31, 2021)

I was planning to use babbitt.  I’ve poured bearings on a few full sized engines and thought it might be closer to an original.


----------



## ajoeiam (Apr 1, 2021)

DJoksch said:


> I was planning to use babbitt.  I’ve poured bearings on a few full sized engines and thought it might be closer to an original.


OK - - - - the way the phrase was written didn't preclude machining the babbitt to fit - - - but that's not what you're planning.
Grin - - - carry on - - - you will also then have the joy of scrapping them to fit. Good on you.


----------

